# Post your Bill Board Car Pictures here



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK
 
We've seen the Sam N Ella bill board reefer lately. There are dozens of other great bill board cars out there that some of us haven't seen before. So how about everyone that has some of the special bill board cars such as the Bear Wiz cars, post the pics here so we can all enjoy seeing them. It would be great to see the Sam N Ella car posted here also, please.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

None of these are mine. Just some cars I've watched on EBay. But I really do like them, not sure if they were factory or handpainted.
Steve


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

Ask and you shall receive.










One Sam N' Ella Reefer.

I have several billboard reefers and will post photo's as soon as the camera battery is recharged


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Crisolite, 

Where did you get yours from. Mine came from either Randy' Rails or Rookies and Rails (same store different owner) in Tigard Oregon. Also did you get a box and the product number?

Ray


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

Ray, 

I bought this one off of ebay, I think Randy Rails was the seller, at least the name is familiar. I think I have the box somewhere, I'll have to check. 

Type at you later... 
Ed


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

Here are some of the reefers I have to honor Washington state farmers


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is one I did in honor of my grandfathers company.

















My grandpa is in front of the door to the scale house. The sharp eye will see the roofs of box cars in the bottom left of the photo. They were used to haul ice from northern Wisconsin to here in Menomonie, and stored in the buildings in back.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW What beautifull rolling stock. 

They really look great 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys the pics are outstanding. 

But where are the Bear Wiz cars? 

Remember now, this isn't limited to just reefers. 

How about those beer tank cars? 

Please keep them coming.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 24 Apr 2011 10:46 AM 

But where are the Bear Wiz cars? 



I added one of them to the data base last night.

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2950&l=english

The basic picture size I upload there is 1200 pixels, too large for mls.
The data base software reduces the size to 800 pixels for viewing with a smaller monitor, if you click on the picture it comes up full size.


Knut


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Crisolite on 24 Apr 2011 12:46 AM 
Here is one I did in honor of my grandfathers company.









My grandpa is in front of the door to the scale house. The sharp eye will see the roofs of box cars in the bottom left of the photo. They were used to haul ice from northern Wisconsin to here in Menomonie, and stored in the buildings in back.

Is this Menomonie, Mich? My mother-in law lives there and my wife grew up there. Where was your grandfather's business? I'd like to see if my mother-in-law remebers it.
Bob


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few of my favorite billboard reefers/tanks.

This one is a limited production run.












This is also a limited production run by LGB of only 2500.










This one I custom lettered as a commemorative car honoring my old employer - The US Geological Survey.










And finally, did someone mention tankk cars? Here's a wooden tank car that I scratch-built. The decals were custom made. Anyone from the Pittsburgh, PA area, who is old enough, should remember this one.











Enjoy, Doc


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

And now for something completely different.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

And by popular demand:


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Too many for one post. Actually, we do have a Bear Whiz Brewery on the T&LBRR and these are billboard cars for us. These were actually sold in numbered sets, and this is set #103. 

Let's not forget equal time for ladies:



For those with mining operations:



And seasonal:


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are all great. 

I love'm. 

Keep them coming. 

Greg E has got to love the Cigar Reefer.


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

Bob,

Close it was Menomonie Wisconsin. I don't remember the address anymore. I do remember the buildings were red with white trim and the trucks were a dark blue. Lettering was white with a yellow shadow.

Ed


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Ed,
I guess that's within about 40 to 50 miles.
Bob


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Very funny! Go Bears! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's three of mine.




























Dan
BAGRS


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are two private owner insulated boxcars from my Brandywine & Gondor Railroad (the Mainline of Middle Earth). They feature products mentioned in The Lord of the Rings. Perhaps they would not be considered a billboard car in our world, but for Middle Earth they are "close enough."



















Best Wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

How many cars in the Bear Whiz beer set? I'm guessing 5 cars, from what I've read, so far. 
Wondering what a price would be on the complete set? I've got a chance at the complete set! 
Information appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By KCHahn on 30 Apr 2011 06:00 PM 
How many cars in the Bear Whiz beer set? I'm guessing 5 cars, from what I've read, so far. 
Wondering what a price would be on the complete set? I've got a chance at the complete set! 
Information appreciated. 
Thanks. 


Six cars as shown above. I bought my complete set of six (Set #103) for $425 plus CA sales tax in 1998. I have no idea what they would go for now. At that time, if you went to all the swap meets and events, you could still find most of the individual cars except the 1st and Christmas car. I had a set of four (minus first and Chrismas car) and sold them at $75 each IIRC when I got the complete set. I rarely/never see them at the meets anymore.


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Miscounted I guess! 
Still, I think I've got access to all cars in the set. 
Need to see what I can do now. Or once I return to work! 
Anyway, appreciate the information. 
Thanks.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I also just finished adding Todd's six Bear Whiz cars to the database. 
If you go there at 
http://www.gbdb.info/ 

and type 907 into the search field, they all show up. 

You can then select each one individually and when you click on the picture in the individual window, the picture opens up full size.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

This is one i missed on eBay and am seeking with great eagerness. I really, really, really want it.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

And another one i saw but failed to win -- severe longing for this one. --


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

A nice one in 1:29 scale (not my scale) that i would like to reproduce on a Bachmann reefer at 1:22.5 --


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Berkshire Ham and Bacon, Bachmann Reefer...


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

This is one i own, Arm and Hammer Baking Soda. --


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's one I did a number of years ago. Car is scratchbuilt and decals were custom.










Doc


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

The first car portraying the Rockies (a Bachmann Big Hauler - formerly Kennebec Breweries ) was painted by me some six years ago. The design was 'borrowed' from an Aristo meat reefer.

The bi-centennial car is a USAT reefer custom painted by Jeff of Shawmut Carshops, PA. Not probably noticeable in the smaller lettering is the legend 'for loading tea only'. I great piece of humour. 
PS: It is noticeable.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some of my bill board cars (part of my beer train). They are a mixture of Delton, LGB, and USAt. Some have been repainted and relettered with custom decals (Stan).



















The reefer with red "Coors" is a redecorated Delton, the 4 wheel tank car is an LGB "ESSO" car with a "Coors" sticker, and the reefer with the black "Coors" is a stock LGB car.










Most of my adult beverage train is in Arizona. And I'm in Virginia till next winter, so no pictures of, Jack Daniels, Budweiser, Schlitz, Pabst and a few others.

I started buying beer cars when LGB, Delton, and USAt started producing them. I have a number of European beers as well as American. I stopped buying them about 20 years ago. There were just too many.

Chuck


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I regret to inform everyone that the integrity of my Budweiser beer refer was compromised.










Oh, what do you do with a drunken cowboy?
David Meashey


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Since the admins here do not believe in or implement the merging of similar threads, and since this thread is active and the site-wide search function to find related threads is not working, i am re-posting data from previous posts by krs (Knut) which was posted in another thread on this topic: 

=============
(1)

A long list of USA Trains reefers here of the ones with a four digit product code:

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2909

and an even longer list with a five digit product code:

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2881

knut

=============

(2)

[re: USA Trains Billboard Reefers]

Those don't have any standard Rxxxx USA Trains product numbers but are identified by N, U and X numbers.

The ones that have been identified to date are listed below - if anyone has USA Trains reefer not yet identified (there are gaps in the listing), I would love to hear about it.

If possible with a picture.

Knut

N1 Necco Wafer (Red, White, Blue), #C.N.D.Y. 254 
N2 Schweppes Ginger Ale (Green, Gold) 
N3 New England G Scale Trains - First Anniversary 1993 (25 units produced) 
N4 Cape Cod Potatoe Chips (Red, White, Blue). #C.C.P.C. 19947 
N5 United Farmers Dairy Association (Dark Green, Black) (25 units produced) 
N6 Mary Jane Candies (Red, Mustard Yellow), #CNDY 262 
N7 New England G Scale Trains - Second Anniversary 1994 (25 units produced) 
N8 RCA Victor (Red, Silver), #101 
N9 Cape Cod Popcorn (Red, White, Blue) #C.C.P.C.19957 
N10 RCA Victor (Blue, Silver), #102 
U1 Alexander Keith woodside reefer 
U2 Copper Head Brewing woodside reefer 
U3 Crayola Crayon woodside reefer 
U4 Erdinger woodside reefer 
U5 Northern Brewery woodside reefer 
U6 Prospect and Upper Ridge woodside reefer 
U7 Reading Blue Diamond woodside reefer 
U8 Reading woodside reefer 
U9 Mendocino Brewery Red Tail Ale - made for Train Showcase 
U10 Sierra Valley Pale Ale Beer woodside reefer - made for Train Showcase 
U11 Texas Pacific (green) woodside reefer 
U12 Texas Pacific (orange) woodside reefer 
U13 Undecorated - woodside reefer 
U14 Valvoline - woodside reefer 
U15 Wooden Shoe Lager Beer 
X1 Hog Canyon Lines (Black) woodside reefer - made for San-Val 
X2 Hog Canyon Lines (Pink) woodside reefer - made for San-Val 
X3 Las Vegas Dice woodside reefer - made for Train Showcase 
X6 Tournament of Roses woodside reefer 
X7 Beer Whiz road 908 woodside reefer 
X8 Beer Whiz road 909 woodside reefer 
X11 The Big Train Show 1998 woodside reefer 
X13 Happy Hanukkah 1994 - woodside reefer - made for San-Val Trains 
X15 Maryland Treasure the Chesapeake woodside reefer 
X16 Merchants Despatch 
X17 USAF woodside reefer 
X20 Welhouse Dutch made latic milk


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Randy Stone said:


> Guys the pics are outstanding.
> 
> But where are the Bear Wiz cars?
> 
> Please keep them coming.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Delightful!!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

catherine yronwode said:


> A nice one in 1:29 scale (not my scale) that i would like to reproduce on a Bachmann reefer at 1:22.5 --


Catherine

That car is most likely a USAt reefer that was based on a 30' Narrow gauge car. If it is about 14.5" long it is a 30' car in 1:24 and a 40' car in 1:32. I think that it is probably not 1:29.

Chuck


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Chuck n -- Thanks. I am just going by what the eBay seller said, and if I win the auction, I will be very happy if it is 1:24 rather than the advertised 1:29. 

Meanwhile, this thread has inspired me to put together a nice consist of billboard reefers, hopefully in time for the open house I am hosting for my local club in late June. Since I do not drink alcoholic beverages, I am going into fruits, vegetables, dairy, and household goods. My interest is in good, vintage, tightly designed 1920s and 1930s label graphics. 

Does anyone know about the RCA Victor reefer on page 1 of this thread? Is it a hand-painted special or was it ever offered in quantity?

Thanks for any leads.


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's my collection that I've started. You may notice a theme going on here. 

These are Bachmann cars.





These are USAt. I've modified the couplers on a few of them. I just cut them off the trucks and remounted them in the body pockets for now. I'll eventually finish them up and add in cut lever and such.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Here is one i just got! Incredibly lovely! USATrains:


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

My dad always loved Hershey Kisses. So this was his favorite freight car. It's a Bachmann reefer.


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Oh no*

...Appears mother nature has taken its toll on the advertising... And lettering. Goof greif.


----------

